# Georgia LOVES sitting on my laptop



## caterpillar (Oct 14, 2013)

She sits here quietly, which is rare for her especially since she is in a place where she could conceivably see her cage (normally when she can see her cage she just tries really hard to get back to it), and grinds her beak and chirps and preens. (Meanwhile, I'm typing on the laptop. So this means she can at least tolerate me...today was also the first day that I was successfully able to get her to eat millet spray out of my hand without her first trying to bite my hand.

And she REFUSES TO LEAVE! Normally she steps up about 80% of the time. But now, on my laptop, she starts squealing and threatening to bite if I even attempt to move her. She must really like it on the laptop.

She is also camera-shy... when i took out my phone to take this pic she started hissing!!

You can see Elvis in the background


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

She's really pretty 

Mine like the computer too, I think they like the warmth from it


----------



## .Alexandra. (Sep 11, 2012)

Aww what a cute picture! Mine love to sit on the laptop too, and poop on the screen


----------



## ccollin13 (May 24, 2013)

What a cutie! Both my tiels LOVE to sit there. Betsy actually begs sometimes to go up there, and she has even flown across the room and landed right on top. She's such an amazing flier - or an amazing lander, I guess!

So happy that Georgia is bonding with you. This is a great sign of progress - even if she's not sittin on you, she is sitting with you, and that will teach her that you're an okay person and fun to hang out with  that really helped me bond with Ziggy - just having him hang out, even if it was on the laptop or the arm of the chair. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

So cute, that face! ♥


----------

